# Hiking with Delilah this weekend



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she is lovely....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow she is stunning !


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Delilah is just beautiful. Nice shots, but I especially like the one of her standing on the rock.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She's beautiful and those pics are print worthy.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like her a lot and I'm not a big fan of browns usually. She seems so serious.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's beautiful! The scenery is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I loooove the one where she's on the rock. <3


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. I want my girl to look like that! That third shot could seriously be in a magazine except for the hair wraps,but hey you could photoshop those out


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Just breath taking!!! The dog not the view  Although the view is nice too....colorado is gorgeous in its own way.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

> She's beautiful and those pics are print worthy.


I agree nice pictures she looks really regal !


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow I love those first two pictures, she looks beautiful.  
Ahh I absolutely love Colorado. It looks so pretty where you are, and the weather there is so fantastic.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks fabulous! I love the second photo where she is backlit by the sun.
_


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! WOW!! Love 'em


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous girl, gorgeous pics!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

One day Id like to have a brown, it was what I wanted from the beginning, but its hard to find one that isnt going to turn out cafe, at least it was at first. 

She is stunning, as is the scenery, My brother in law lives in CO and can see pike's peak from his patio. 

I wish we lived close by the mountains, but alas, we are flatlanders LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She is a lovely dog!
One of the nicest browns I have seen in awhile.

That rock picture is absolutely stunning, you should be very proud of your girl


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Fabulous photos of your very stunning Delilah. I love everything about CO (except the cost of living)! lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She stood pretty in her poses! I like the picture with her on the rock. Almost seems like you could put a nice statement with it.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous dog! Gorgeous scenery! Great shots!!! Looks like you live in a lovely area. 

How old is Delilah? I assume you are showing or going to show her?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jester's mom, check out this thread the other day: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5123


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning cb, very well groomed I might add! Beautiful pic location!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning photos!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> jester's mom, check out this thread the other day: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5123


:curl-lip::shame: Thanks! 

I have been so busy the last few weeks I haven't been able to keep up with looking at all the postings. Missed this. Thanks for linking it.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! Great rear on her! I am envious of the beautiful scenery.
Tess


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! She is beautiful : ))) !!!!

*I LOVE the second photo - she looks like bronze statue - so regal and elegant !
*

:first:

PS: CO rules !!!! lane:


----------

